# tester son ecran tactile iphone



## manulder (20 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, existe t'il un application pour tester les "reflexes" de sont ecran. c'est a dire voir si toutes les parties de l'ecan fonctionnent et ce de bonne manière ?

merci


----------



## Macuserman (21 Janvier 2010)

Oui. Les applications en elle même. Si certaines parties de l'écran sont HS, l'iPhone n'y répond pas. Si tu veux scroller ou faire défiler et que ça ne marche pas. Soit c'est HS soit l'application ne le permet pas. Enfin voilà. Tu n'as qu'à tester les parties de l'écran. Il est rare que seulement une partie de l'écran soit HS ceci étant.


----------



## wagatyd (1 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je relance le sujet pour voir si il a évolué depuis 2010.
En effet j'ai un iphone 6S+ (je sais vieillir c'est moche, ou pas. ;-)) et j'ai l'impression depuis quelques temps:
- Soit qu'il déclenche des actions/contact alors que je n'ai pas la main au dessus de l'écran.
- Soit qu'il ne répond pas à mes sollicitation.
-Soit il répond dans une autre zone de l'écran 

Etant un joueur passionné, qui a beaucoup de temps de transport, j'utilise assez mon téléphone et me suis rendu compte de ce comportement depuis quelques temps.

J'ai essayé de bien essuyer l'écran avec un chiffon sec pour les lunettes, pour enlever... le gras de doigts ;-), mais rien n'y fait.
Certaines zone semblent répondre et d'autre pas.

Je suis plutôt satisfait de ce téléphone.
Je voulais savoir si une application était sortie pour valider le bon fonctionnement des différentes zones de l'écran?

Merci de votre aide sur ce point.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je ne connais pas ce style d'application , mais pourquoi ne pas allez voir chez Apple ?


----------



## wagatyd (1 Mars 2017)

Merci de ce retour, hélas trois fois hélas, j'ai eu le support appel au téléphone qui n'a pas pu plus m'aider sur ce point, et m'a gentiment proposé de me faciliter l'achat d'un nouvel appareil, ce qui n'est pas à l'ordre du jour au niveau des finances.

J'essaie donc de voir si il n'y aurait pas une application "moins officielle" qui pourrait valider que j'ai bien un soucis au niveau e mon écran et que ce ne sont pas les ravages de l'age qui continuent leurs effets.


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2017)

wagatyd a dit:


> J'essaie donc de voir si il n'y aurait pas une application "moins officielle" qui pourrait valider que j'ai bien un soucis au niveau e mon écran et que ce ne sont pas les ravages de l'age qui continuent leurs effets.


Il n'y a pas d'application pour régénérer la surface d'un écran tactile. Il n'y a pas d'autre choix, si c'est vraiment gênant de changer d'iPhone comme le SAV te l'a proposé. Le tout est de savoir si financièrement c'est un bon plan ?


----------



## wagatyd (2 Mars 2017)

Je voulais juste tester l'écran pas le régénérer. 
Par exemple une application qui active en surbrillance des zones de l'écran et qui renvoie un résultat en fonction des zones sur lesquels elle pense que j'ai appuyé; mon problème étant que lorsque j'appuie plutôt du coté droit il se déclenche des choses plutôt du coté gauche.

Cela m'aurait permis de valider cet état de fait plutôt que d'avoir une ressenti, puisque ce n'est pas systématique.

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour le temps pour que avez bien voulu consacré à mon problème.


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2017)

Il y a bien ceci... http://blog.bricomac.com/testeur-ecrans-iphone/ ...mais a priori cela n'indique qu'une zone défaillante. Mais pas de réparation possible, on doit changer tout l'écran. Et c'est réservé aux pros, puisqu'il faut démonter l'écran.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a bien ceci... http://blog.bricomac.com/testeur-ecrans-iphone/ ...mais a priori cela n'indique qu'une zone défaillante. Mais pas de réparation possible, on doit changer tout l'écran. Et c'est réservé aux pros, puisqu'il faut démonter l'écran.



J'ai vu une vidéo de ce produit , c'est en effet réservé a des pros


----------



## wagatyd (2 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Et c'est réservé aux pros, puisqu'il faut démonter l'écran.


Je vais tout de même jeter un coup d’œil pour voir ce qu'il en est.
Encore mille merci pour votre aide.


----------



## wagatyd (2 Mars 2017)

Me voila de nouveau. du coup j'ai également trouvé cela:


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2017)

Le soucis , c'est qu'il faut ouvrir l'iPhone


----------



## wagatyd (2 Mars 2017)

Le mien ayant plus d'un an, il n'est plus sous garantie, donc... Cela n'aura pas d'impact.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2017)

wagatyd a dit:


> Le mien ayant plus d'un an, il n'est plus sous garantie, donc... Cela n'aura pas d'impact.



C'est deux ans la garantie sur un iPhone


----------



## wagatyd (2 Mars 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est deux ans la garantie sur un iPhone


Ha bon??
Sur le site de support apple, ils indiquent 1 an: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/iphone/repair/service

_*Couverture de la garantie limitée Apple*
La garantie limitée Apple couvre les défauts de fabrication constatés sur votre produit et vos accessoires Apple pendant une durée d’un an à compter de la date d’achat. Notre garantie s’ajoute aux droits prévus par la loi sur la protection des consommateurs.


Notre garantie ne couvre pas les dommages causés par des accidents ou des modifications non autorisées. Reportez-vous à la garantie pour obtenir des informations complètes. Vous pouvez vérifier l’état de votre garantie en ligne et mettre à jour les informations concernant votre preuve d’achat en cas d’erreur dans nos fichiers.
_
A moins que la loi Française oblige apple à prolonger à deux ans?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2017)

Voila le texte sur la garantie de deux ans


----------



## wagatyd (2 Mars 2017)

Oki super merci beaucoup. du coup je vais voir cela avec eux.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2017)

wagatyd a dit:


> Oki super merci beaucoup. du coup je vais voir cela avec eux.


C'est mieux en effet , venez nous dire ce qu'il en est


----------

